# Dblue: Glitch Presets?



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anybody have any? Everytime I try to use it it sounds like  

There was one member here I forgot whom, that doesn't post here often, has a great preset for his songs. He was in a band called Bleeding Skies or something like that. So anyway presets!


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would also be interested in these presets if someone happens to come across them...


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes we neeeeed them.


----------



## Sora01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Presets? by the way my projects called bleeding skies, aha! 

Just try using the random both feature and replaying until you find something suitable, that's usually what I do!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Sora01 said:


> Presets? by the way my projects called bleeding skies, aha!
> 
> Just try using the random both feature and replaying until you find something suitable, that's usually what I do!



I did but, nothing good came up :/ everytime I did it it usually just sounded like randomness. Nothing like your amazing one!


----------



## Sora01 (Sep 8, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> I did but, nothing good came up :/ everytime I did it it usually just sounded like randomness. Nothing like your amazing one!



Yeah, try looking at where the white slide passes where you want the effects to be and put what you want there then, that's all i can think of aha, i guess i'm just lucky with the random button


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Sora01 said:


> Yeah, try looking at where the white slide passes where you want the effects to be and put what you want there then, that's all i can think of aha, i guess i'm just lucky with the random button



Haha lucky! I really like the way it sounds in Koyuki! That song is so awesome  I sent you an email a while ago about mixing. I don't know if you ever got it. The way I sent it was via soundclick messaging haha. I am going to send you a PM right now.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 8, 2009)

I suggest passing some break beats or whatever thru glitch, and capture its output, then slice and sequence... to me glitch is just a starting point... besides, I really don't want a plugin to churn out the complete goodness for me...


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> I suggest passing some break beats or whatever thru glitch, and capture its output, then slice and sequence... to me glitch is just a starting point... besides, I really don't want a plugin to churn out the complete goodness for me...



Well I am trying to use Glitch for guitar.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Sep 8, 2009)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> Well I am trying to use Glitch for guitar.





heheh, j/k.


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

I found a weird way to get the sound I was wanting today  w00t


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> heheh, j/k.



ahaha



Zak1233 said:


> I found a weird way to get the sound I was wanting today  w00t



YOU MUST SHARE!


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well seeing as pro tools cant use vst's unless you "rap" them up I just do it in fruity loops.
I assign the vst to the master track and each effect channel on the master track I assign it to, I change what effect it has. If that makes sense lol. For instance that "white bar" (the random segments) I change to yellow which is the re trigger effect if I remember correctly, so it looks like this






I then find the point in the song where I want the effect to occur and then create an automation clip so that the volume of the effect (the part I highlighted red) comes in and out when I want it to.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> Well seeing as pro tools cant use vst's unless you "rap" them up I just do it in fruity loops.
> I assign the vst to the master track and each effect channel on the master track I assign it to, I change what effect it has. If that makes sense lol. For instance that "white bar" (the random segments) I change to yellow which is the re trigger effect if I remember correctly, so it looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i have no idea how to do that/


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you use FLstudio?? I dont really know how to do it in cubase n stuff, but that knob I highlighted, you just right click that and click "create automation clip" it'll then come up at the sequencer and you just screw around with that


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes i do use FLstudio.


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

if you got msn you can add me n i'd be more than happy to help you!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry I dont have msn. is it like a video call? instant messager? If its a video call I can use oovoo or skype if its instant messenger i have AIM. does that work?


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah msn is an instant messenger, i have aim but i cant remember my account atm lol so if you want to give me your n i'll add you tomorrow n i'll try go over it with you


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> yeah msn is an instant messenger, i have aim but i cant remember my account atm lol so if you want to give me your n i'll add you tomorrow n i'll try go over it with you



ok my account is hoopman911 I can be on at 5:30 tomorrow afternoon. Does that sound good?


----------



## Zak1233 (Sep 8, 2009)

yep sure man, sounds good! i'll get aim installed again and add you tomorrow


----------

